# putting my mom on facebook



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Was helping my 80 year old mom set up her profile on facebook. Just to get her going, I sent her a friend request. Then the thought occurs to me, what happens to me if she says "no"????


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Ha! True enough. Tried to do the same with my grandmother, didn't work because she insists on leaving the modem unplugged "so they don't hacker me" (sic) lmao

Effective? You bet. A teeny bit irrational? Oh ya! Lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, sometime in the 90's, we were visiting my grandparents for christmas, and we got them a VCR as a gift. They had never had one before. Never had anything more than a television and roof top antenna, in fact. We set it up so that it was all ready to go. But every morning when we got up, the time would be flashing! Mike finally said "you guys must have a lot of power blips and outages here at night, the VCR never seems to hold the time.". To which my grandfather replied "oh that must be because I've been unplugging it every night before I go to bed...I just don't trust it!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, just was checking facebook and my mom's cleaning up her friend list. She wants to know how she knows me and if we should stay friends. Really mom???


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fishclubgirl said:


> Ok, just was checking facebook and my mom's cleaning up her friend list. She wants to know how she knows me and if we should stay friends. Really mom???


Just laughed at that... People at the race track think I am crazy 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

What's a VCR? (just kidding)

I feel sorry for the older generation, not being accustomed to changes so fast. Just look at the post I quoted below- its a story sent from an Iphone about a suspicious new technology (VCR) which is now an outdated relic!
I love this world!



carmenh said:


> Lol, sometime in the 90's, we were visiting my grandparents for christmas, and we got them a VCR as a gift. They had never had one before. Never had anything more than a television and roof top antenna, in fact. We set it up so that it was all ready to go. But every morning when we got up, the time would be flashing! Mike finally said "you guys must have a lot of power blips and outages here at night, the VCR never seems to hold the time.". To which my grandfather replied "oh that must be because I've been unplugging it every night before I go to bed...I just don't trust it!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

Just to balance the scales, I have a 91 year old neighbour who LOVES technology. All he does all day is manicure his lawn and learn interesting facts off the internet. Although he admits, his favourite technology is still the electronic pet cat that came on his ipad, lol.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

For the longest time I would get texts from my mom saying "lol" after every message. I finally asked what she thought it meant....."lots of love" she replied


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

MDR said:


> For the longest time I would get texts from my mom saying "lol" after every message. I finally asked what she thought it meant....."lots of love" she replied


It _did_ used to mean that, in the language of preteen penpals in the early 90's!


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

malajulinka said:


> It _did_ used to mean that, in the language of preteen penpals in the early 90's!


I did not know that. My understanding was always laugh out loud. It is still funny to me regardless. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but I need to update it. My mom is now 82 and still likes technology but some of it doesn't make sense to her. Call her up the other night and she says she can't tie up the phone line because my brother's calling her up on Skype I explain how Skype works and call her on Skype and then she's done talking with me Oh well, they do try!!


----------

